# peroneus brevis tendon tear



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello all,

I have a longitudinal tear of the peroneus  brevis tendon (ankle) and doesn't state traumatic or acute.....

op note doesn't state peroneal tendonitis either...????

Thoughts!

Jamie


----------

